# Regular Season Game 65: Houston Rockets vs. Charlotte Bobcats



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*(44-20)/(24-40)*

When/Where:
*Friday, March 14, 8:30 PM ET*























































*Alston / McGrady / Battier / Scola / Mutombo*














































*Felton / Richardson / Wallace / Okafor / Mohammed*


*Preview

Before leaving town on Monday night, New Jersey coach Lawrence Frank was asked why the Rockets have been able to roll towards one of the NBA's greatest winning streaks.

He didn't think it was a mystery.

"There is no secret," Frank said. "It starts with their defense."

He wouldn't get much debate from anyone in the NBA.

Behind one of the best defenses in the league, the Rockets have maintained their improbable run into the NBA record books heading into Friday night's game against the Charlotte Bobcats.

The Rockets (44-20) are holding opponents to 42.9 percent shooting -- second only to Boston -- and are allowing a mere 91.8 points per game. But over Houston's winning streak, the D has been particularly stingy. The Rockets have allowed only three of their past 20 opponents to reach the 100-point plateau -- none in the past 10 games.

The result: The Rockets became only the third team in NBA history to win 20 consecutive games on Wednesday by beating the Atlanta Hawks. With a win over Charlotte, the Rockets would own the second longest winning streak in NBA history behind the Los Angeles Lakers' 33-game run in 1971-72.

Tracy McGrady and Co. are confident that they can win any game by simply ratcheting up their defensive presence.

"Defense wins ball games and that's what we're great at," McGrady said. "In this league, one thing you're going to have is off-nights on the offensive end. One thing you can control is how you play defense."

The Rockets don't need to look further than Wednesday's performance for proof.

During the win over the Hawks, the Rockets scored a season-low 33 points in the first half and finished shooting 33.3 percent. Rafer Alston, who has been hot throughout Houston's run, made only 3-of-18 shots. McGrady, meanwhile, missed 8 of his first 10 attempts.

None of it mattered.

With a scrambling perimeter defense, the Rockets held the Hawks in check long enough for McGrady to get rolling in the fourth quarter. The Rockets star hit several key buckets in the final five minutes as Atlanta missed seven shots in a row to slip behind by double digits.

How did the Rockets do it?

"They were doing a great job with their interior play," Atlanta forward Josh Smith said. "They help each other out extremely well, and they limit you to one shot. They crashed the boards. We knew it was going to be a defensive battle, but they're a great defensive team."

The Rockets have become more aggressive on the defensive end since losing Yao Ming to a season-ending foot surgery.

With the NBA's second all-time leading shot blocker -- Dikembe Mutombo -- patrolling the paint, Houston is stretching its defense and taking more chances on the perimeter. Through eight games without Yao, Houston is limiting opponents to 38.5 percent shooting and forcing 14.1 turnovers per game.

On top of that, the Rockets haven't been giving up second-chance opportunities even without their 7-foot-6 center. Houston leads the NBA in rebounding differential, averaging 4.28 more boards than their opponents per game.

"We're active," Rockets point guard Rafer Alston said. "We got our hands on the ball, we were in the passing lane and we're defending the pick-and-rolls better. We get better with each team and we're really well prepared. When you are prepared for what's to come and you practice on that and work hard on what the other team likes to do, it helps your defense."

Despite having the occasional off-night on the offensive end, the Rockets have remained on a roll because of that defense.

With that, it's hardly a secret why Houston keeps winning.

"That's been the trademark of our team -- trying to make the other team work hard on offense," Rockets forward Shane Battier said.


Bobcats Update: The Bobcats recently strung together their own franchise-record winning streak before losing to Dallas on Wednesday. Of course, Charlotte didn't win 20 in a row. The Bobcats took five straight. In any case, Charlotte is still in the hunt for a playoff spot in the Eastern Conference. The Bobcats are 2 1/2 games behind the eighth-place New Jersey Nets.*


_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)




----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

The Tx Triangle has been stellar this season once again....Dallas gave the Bobcats a pretty good one last night, only to send them to this buzz saw called the *"Historical Rockets!" *


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Just bring it!


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

We need to win this game so I can make a 21/alcohol joke


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*Let us make it Blackjack
:rofl2:​*


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I will miss this game but I will support it in spirit.

If we lose I think I will feel it. Most likely crash the car if I am driving at the time.

So if we lose & I stop posting look at the car crashes in Syndey.


----------



## houst-mac (Aug 7, 2004)

Lets go all-time 2nd baby


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Unfortunately I will not watch history being made.

I am going to be doing some Charity work.

Come support me Yao Mania! I'm selling flags at Sha Tin KCR!


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Without looking past Charlotte I hope we have a showdown with the Lakers on Sunday.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

I hope the Hornets make them so mad by beating them by 20, only to come to Houston & get the same thing done all over again! Go Rockets!


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Landry is out again tonight. I know we shouldn't need him for tonights game but, I hope he will be in the lineup on Sunday!


----------



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

my goldfish doesn't get fed if rockets lose.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

We need to lock down Richardson, Battier is probably going to cover him. Also the Cats have Wallace back, but it is only his 2nd game back from a major concussion. 

Also, I am worried about Okafor locking down our bigs, he can be pretty nasty on the defensive side of the game...


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Ready to win that 21? The magic number for drinking in the US.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

you bring the *** rockets bring the whoopin


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Tmac hits his 1st


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Scola do his thing, off rb/assist to BAtt for 3


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

alston for 3


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Luis running like a mad man on the break for 2


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

14-7 Tmac to the Rack


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Nice run and shooting so far, hopefully we keep this momentum. 14-7 rockets, time out bobcats...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Tmac is looking nice driving to the rack... Kick *** and-1


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Tmac to the line shooting 2, he going to hole almost everytime down


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Bobcat bench players are not even into the game....


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

.....until that dunk 8-1 run by the Cats


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Too many tern over here in the first quarter. Time out Houston, 2 pt lead.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Ugh, we went into stall mode after such a great start...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

WTF, my league pass went out? NOOOOO


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Batt.  J.Rich for 3

15-1 run...ugly


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

J.rich going for his, tonight


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

wow

21-1 run by the bobcats, and we have not made a single basket in 10 minutes of play...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

27-18 bobcats...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Not good... But a little run there to bring it back down to 8.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

man...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Alright, now we got a game going here...


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

End of 3rd, the Rockets are lead by two. 4th quarter is key.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Oh man, nervous as hell again...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

A 21 game winning streak on the line, and nobody here? 

I want to cry...


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

sorry guys, I had "company"...MIKE HARRIS!!!!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

crazy tip in by J.Rich - Rock up 6


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

foul shooting 3, Tmac to the line..(silence)


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

he's no Carl Landry, but this MIke Harris.....


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Sorry guys just woke up. Again, our D comes through again. This team rocks.

9pt lead now... c'mon guys, pull through!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

stupid Cats won't go away

Our perimeter shooting has been atrocious today. 5-28? c'mon guys if this wasn't the Bobcats I'm pretty sure we would've lost today.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

:naughty: :naughty:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

21!!!!! I'm really not happy about this one though, our shooting was terrible. 5-29 3pt, 12-21 ft... that's not NBA shooting. I was hoping this would be a good warm-up against the Lakers, but even I'm not convinced that we can beat them now.

Anyway, 2nd longest winning streak of all time, woohoo!!!!


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

# 21!!!! Rockets made history!!!


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

</br>*Grab your IDs, it's time to buy this team a drink*​</br>


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

guys, you hear Jim and Gene on the AM station cry after dikembe blocked that shot at the end, and when the buzzer went off...?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

They must've been drinking prior to the game already with the way they shot tonight 

So are we 1st in the conference now? What's our head-to-head with the Lakers?


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

I'm not worried about the Lakers, #24 will have to do some amazing stuff to pull it off. 

21, this streak is grown up now, it will have to move out & get it's own place to stay!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

the fans don't want to even leave the arena....sweet!


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Yeah! Drinking time!


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Yao Mania said:


> They must've been drinking prior to the game already with the way they shot tonight
> 
> So are we 1st in the conference now? What's our head-to-head with the Lakers?


So far Pau Gasol's injured :yay:

http://www.nba.com/nba_news/gasol_injury080314.html



> Pau Gasol sprained his left ankle and needed help limping off the court in the first quarter of the Los Angeles Lakers' game against the New Orleans Hornets on Friday night.
> 
> Gasol was running into the lane looking for a potential offensive rebound when he appeared to step on teammate Vladimir Radmanovic's foot.
> 
> ...


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

This has got to be destiny. We played Dallas with Dirk out, Hornets with West injured, and now this. Lets's go for 22 and 1st in the conference!!!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Gasol will only lead to excuses, Rockets make none for Yao - PlayBall!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I think Deke's happy he didn't retire


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

stupid Yahoo sports, they have Gasol's injury on their front page instead of us! 21 wins in a row, that deserves front page everywhere!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> stupid Yahoo sports, they have Gasol's injury on their front page instead of us! 21 wins in a row, that deserves front page everywhere!


Yeah I noticed that too..

Once again..ehh well you know, the NBA hype machine...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)




----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

I Love This TEAM!!!!

:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/W2Ks62tSgxU&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/W2Ks62tSgxU&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I want to see a video of the last minute of game play, then the part after the buzzer...


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

trust me, I'm looking for it to


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/EMzBjVIVylI&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/EMzBjVIVylI&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

No Rybo?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

:biggrin::yay::cheers:


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

what a wild game WOOOOOOOO. AMAZING just amazing :yay::worthy:


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> I want to see a video of the last minute of game play, then the part after the buzzer...


how about that Deke block. NASTY. anyone got a picture of that?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

:worthy:


----------



## Khm3r (Feb 10, 2005)

:yay::yay::clap2::clap2: 21!!!! Lakers game here I come. Got Lakers tickets for my bday!!!!!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I'll be at the Warriors game.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I hate you guys now. Not fair


----------



## houst-mac (Aug 7, 2004)

21!! If we sweep the next week im seriously going to get a Rockets tattoo


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

LOL tonight you will see the Houston Rockets franchise out in Las Vegas making big.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

http://sports.espn.go.com/broadband/video/videopage?&brand=null&videoId=3294499&n8pe6c=2


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*GREAT WIN.​DEKE is my hero​*


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

I hate it was Okafor, but Deke is God-like!:biggrin:

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Vx-LYA62tFE&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Vx-LYA62tFE&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Go Mutombo!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

double....


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

what they are saying:



> "Theirs is just a regular-season accomplishment, but it is an accomplishment that puts the Rockets in company with the greatest teams and players there have ever been. When other teams put runs together and the charts start coming out of the greatest winning streaks in NBA history, these Rockets will be there, again and again, as it has been for the Lakers and Bucks of another generation." -- Jonathan Feigen


----------

